# First time puppy owner. Need help with the food



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm not too sure about the food... maybe he just doesn't like that kind?? It has to be mixed with water.

As far as potty training, you basically wanna take them out after everything.

They just ate, take them out. They just woke up, take them out. They just finished playing, take them out. etc.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Since you just brought your puppy home, he's probably a little stressed and that is causing his lack of appetite. It will pick up after he settles in. Just keep offering the food at meal time. When my guy was little he would not eat wet kibble. I did add a little canned food or cottage cheese to moisten it a little.

You will learn his routine when it comes to peeing/pooping. I used to take Hank out (during the day) every 20 min. or after eating and sleeping. Make sure to give a little treat and lots of praise when he does his business outdoors.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Was he on that food at the breeder? If not, you may want to stick with the food the breeder had him on.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

I used to record down his routine (time i fed him, he pee-ed/poop etc.) on a notebook when I first got Lucca. Slowly you'll learn his pattern.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Luccagr said:


> I used to record down his routine (time i fed him, he pee-ed/poop etc.) on a notebook when I first got Lucca. Slowly you'll learn his pattern.


 I thought I was the only one who did that! I used to set the timer to know when to take Max out, too.


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

I also wondered what he was eating when you got him? I would give him the same thing we was used to for awhile. And then when you do switch, do so gradually, or you can upset their tummies.

I also agree that you will get used to her schedule. We let Ozzy out shortly after he eats to pee and poop. As a "baby" you will want to take her out A LOT. If she has recently eaten and doesn't go when you let her out try walking around a bit. Sometimes moving will stimulate things and make them go. It takes a bit for them to understand that when they go outside they should go to the bathroom, especially if your breeder wasn't taking them out at all.


----------



## rustynail925 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you all for the help! 
Im staying in a condo
1 How many times will i feed him in a day and whats the measurement? 
2 How many minutes will i mix his food with water and get the water out before i gave it to him?
3 What will i do with his unfinished food? Is it okay to put it in a container and cover it?
4 When is the right time to let him in the room? i find this hard cause he doesnt pee and poo at the same time. He will poo then after a few hours he will pee.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Feed him 3 times a day until about 16 weeks old, about 3/4 cup per meal. 

What food was he on at the breeder/store?

Take out on a leash and say "go potty" to go pee every hour AND immediately after sleeping, playing, eating and drinking. He'll pee dozens of times per day and will poop 3-4 times per day. Don't play or do anything other than wait for him to go potty during potty breaks.

Add about 1/2 cup water to the food if you want and let it sit till the kibble is soft - I don't think this makes them eat but you can give it a try. I find a tbsp of cottage cheese or chicken broth better for causing puppy to eat. Not eating is totally normal for a new pup.

How old is your pup now?

Are you using a crate at night and when you are not at home?

Put the food down and hang out while he eats. After a couple of minutes pick the food up and throw it out. Feed again at the next meal.


----------



## rustynail925 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks 
He is 10 weeks old. 
Today i bought the same food as the breeder. 

Just a small crate and i just tie him around the crate so he could walk a little. 
I notice today after feeding him it takes a like 30 mins or more when he poo.. and its twice a day.. i used to feed him twice a day 1 cup.. I'll try 3 times a day tomorrow


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My suggestions are in *Bold*



rustynail925 said:


> Thank you all for the help!
> Im staying in a condo
> 1 How many times will i feed him in a day and whats the measurement?
> *3 times a day, try 1/3 - 1/2 cup each meal*
> ...


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Sounds pretty normal! Is the pup outside or inside? How long is the leash he is tied to?


----------



## rustynail925 (Sep 7, 2011)

Willow52 said:


> My suggestions are in *Bold*


You mean you dont mix it with water first to make the kibble soft? 
you just gave him the kibble directly?

thanks for the suggestion


----------



## rustynail925 (Sep 7, 2011)

jackie_hubert said:


> Sounds pretty normal! Is the pup outside or inside? How long is the leash he is tied to?


Hes outside. The leash is about 2 feet


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

rustynail925 said:


> Hes outside. The leash is about 2 feet


I know this is a common way to keep dogs in the Phillippines but you might want to try something a little different with your dog. In order for them to develop and act the way you want to it's best to have them live with people inside and be able to explore and run around. Dogs that are tied up and live outside are very likely to develop aggression and a variety of issues you probably don't want in your dog. The most important time in your puppies life to have their brain develop is RIGHT NOW, before weeks 12 and 14. A dog who is on a tether is not going to be able to smell different smells, explore their surroundings and thus learn the way a dog needs to in order to be social and confident.

* Dog Behavior | Dr. Sophia Yin, DVM, MS is an excellent website to learn more about getting started with dogs. I would highly encourage you to read it from top to bottom and get some of the videos and books. 

We here are always here to help too.


----------



## rustynail925 (Sep 7, 2011)

I cant let him off the leash. He might jump out of the balcony there is a small open space that he can fit in.. I sometimes let him in the room. And i cant take him out cause he havent completed his vaccines yet.


----------

